# Should I remain hopeful?



## soph (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi there. I'm on my 3rd round of clomid.  My cycle before clomid was normally 31 (sometimes 30). Round 1 I had 30 day cycle, round 2 had 28 day cycle.  I am now on day 33 and still no period. However, I did pregnancy test this morning and was negative. I have been doing ovulation tests and during first two rounds I ovulated but this time I tested between day 10 - 18 and never got the sign.  On day 22 I had signs suggesting my period was coming imminently but it didn't.  I just don't know what to think.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hang in there Soph ...it could be that it's good news and it's a case of a ' late implanter' there are girls on here that had to wait 4 days after AF due for the old witch to rear her ugly head.

I have a good friend who tested neg on the day her af was due and then didn't get a bfp for TWO WEEKS after

So try to stay   and test again in a couple of days if the old witch hasn't shown her face.

good luck

S
xx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Soph,

Sending you lots of

      

I would say there is certainly still hope.

We are kind of in the same boat. I am waiting for AF to start - it's a couple of days late, though my chances of concieving last month were even more slight than usual because I skipped Clomid and we only    once during the crucial time. I haven't been able to bring myself to test because I can't face a BFN.

I don't think we have any choice but to remain hopeful really. I can't stop myself, even when AF arrives there is still a little voice saying "maybe it's just implantation bleeding".

, I know.

Hang in there. Fingers triple crossed for us both

Juniper


----------



## soph (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks for your advice both of you. I really appreciate it. Keeping my fingers crossed for you too Juniper! x


----------



## hairy fairy (Jun 14, 2006)

Juniper, I know what you mean (with the voice in your head). Last month was my first cycle of clomid and on the 2ww every niggle i had i was convinced it was implantation even when AF arrived i still thought its just implantation spotting so to make sure i did a pregnancy test. 

This month I'm going to chill out. last month was so stressfull, I think i made my self ill, i had thrush big spots and ulcers and cried quite a lot, my DH didn't know what was happening.

Anyway good luck and   all round.


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks Hairy Fairy and Soph...


Hope we don't have to pick each other up off the floor in a few days time


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Soph,

How is it going? still no sign of AF yet??

Wishing you good luck    Keep us updated.
Jo x


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

What ever is happening Soph, have one of these 

Hope you are okay.

juniper


----------



## soph (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi all - sorry for the radio silence.  Came on on Sunday.  Was miserable for a few days so didn't log on.  Have my first session with acupuncturist tonight and appointment with consultant at our assisted conception unit next week.  So I feel as though I am doing something to make it happen.  What about you Juniper?
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey Soph, really sorry to hear your news. Have one of these . But really admire you for picking yourself up so well. Acupuncturist sounds like  a really good idea. I've read lots of positive things about using acupuncture and really hope it makes all the difference to you.
     

DH has talked me out of testing. He says our chances of conceiving last month were next to nil and that I am being a bit nutty to even think there is a chance. He says AF being late is bound to be from coming off the Clomid and that I shouldn't get my hopes up (yeah, right). Anyway, I bought two pregnancy tests yesterday but he has confiscated them and says he won't give them to me until another week has gone by.

Juniper x


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Juniper,

Oh I so hope u have  . I think u R very controlled not to search your house 4 the pregnancy tests! Though I know what it's like, whilst u don't know, u can remain hopeful!
well just wanted to wish u   and sending u lots of    

Love Mads xxx


----------



## hairy fairy (Jun 14, 2006)

Soph sorry to hear about   arriving.
and fingers crossed for you juniper.


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks very much...I have to admit that I am still really hoping.

Soph, I'm going to try to attempt some of your good attitude and not wallow this time - usually I feel wiped out for quite a while afterwards.

         
We will be mummies soon We will be mummies soon We will be mummies soon We will be mummies soon
          ​​


----------

